# Kayak Fishing in the Dunedin Area



## sparty52 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just bought a Saturn 13' Pro Ocean Fishing Kayak and love it. Now I get to fish the flats down there and can sneak up on the fish quietly. Gonna go down next month and get in some Trout & Sheephead fishing in some new spots that were given to me. Anyone fish that area in the flats?


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Is Howard park close enough to count. Great negative lows for wade fishing.

Enjoy.


----------



## sparty52 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes it is just 15min drive north. I have that on my "to hit" list next time down in February.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

If you have a kayak you would be better off fishing down by the causeway or spoil islands. There are some Gatorade trout down that way. You can often get rat reds off the spoils islands.

I fish HP because it is close and easy to wade 

Good luck


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Did you make down and try the kayak yet?


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

I was there last year in the first week of June and rented kayaks. My gf spotted some "dolphins" and wanted a closer look so we paddled over. Turned out being a school of tarpon, pretty cool!


----------



## sparty52 (Sep 14, 2011)

I got down the first of January and got to try the kayak out for 2 days. I love the ease of getting it in and out of the water. It was windy out both days, and I would set up with the mangroves in front of me and the northern wind kept me parallel to the shoreline due to having a skag in the front and in the rear. It moved great through the water, was very quiet and easy to paddle into the wind. I did get a longer paddle due to the beam of the kayak is wide. I have not been down to try the new paddle out, but the weather has stunk in the Tampa area, so I may be waiting until end of March to go back down and fish. I will say that I am very happy with buying the Saturn Ocean Pro Inflatable Kayak, any water that gets inside goes directly to one of the four drain spots.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

St Patrick's day is the unofficial start of king season. You might want something bigger than a kayak. The Spanish will be close enough in for the kayak. Just float the flax
Ts for them.


----------



## sparty52 (Sep 14, 2011)

Gonna be down there 3/17 - 3/21. Got info on some upper Tampa Bay backwaters. The sheephead are hot and so are the snook & reds. I hear the white bait is coming in strong so I may be trying by some old spots that held Reds, Snook, and Trout. Just need the winds to stay down and the water temps to rise. I am hoping to hit Howard park this trip, but if I am on fish I'm not moving.


----------



## sparty52 (Sep 14, 2011)

I just got back from Tampa and it was a BLAST! I caught my first snook, redfish, and black drum. The red was 21" and the black drum was 18" both made a great meal. Fished the double branch creek and Phillipe Park. Found a very nice spot in the park that produces reds everyday I fished it.

Can't wait till next trip, which might be around Memorial Day.


----------

